# Free pattern



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Wool 'n'threads free pattern is for cardigans for a boy & girl
http://files.ctctcdn.com/45a76698201/aed00ec7-42ef-4b35-b004-ce4a513c9e1a.pdf


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for the link/pattern! It will be perfect for our grandson and yet to be born brother.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Cardelo said:


> Thank you for the link/pattern! It will be perfect for our grandson and yet to be born brother.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful pattern.....thank you so much for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, so adorable.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Lovely pattern - have printed it and will certainly use it. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you, it is a lovely pattern. I have been looking for a sweater pattern and this one fits the bill!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the link . Beautiful patterns


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Nice one, thanks very much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much, just what I have been searching for.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks beautiful patterns will attempt to make them


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful ! Thank you


----------



## oumapam (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. I love the pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice cardi. Thank you


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

lovely pattern, thanks for posting the link


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pattern - Thanks for the link!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, so nice


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much! It looks like a great pattern!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely patterns


gozolady said:


> Wool 'n'threads free pattern is for cardigans for a boy & girl
> http://files.ctctcdn.com/45a76698201/aed00ec7-42ef-4b35-b004-ce4a513c9e1a.pdf


 :thumbup:


----------

